# Nasal Polyps



## throwawayita (27 Dec 2017)

Hi all,

I'm seriously considering enlisting in the next five years, but I'm not sure if I would be disqualified based on my medical condition.

I have nasal polyps, which basically means that instead of having a smooth airway in the very-inner part of my nose, my airway is bumpy.  This means that I sound a bit congested sometimes, that I get runny noses easier than most people, and that I can't breathe through my nose very well.  To overcome this, I usually just breathe through my mouth, or train harder than what a normal person would have to do.  I am able to handle physical activity fine (I used to compete in sports in highschool and university).

I am wondering if this would likely disqualify me from enlisting?  I tried searching for answer online, but was not able to find any results.  I know that only a medical officer looking at my application would be able to give me a definitive answer, but I don't want to have spent all the time training, applying, getting LASIK, and only then finding out that I never had a chance because my condition was an automatic disqualifier.  Would it be possible to try and call a recruiting office and getting a "soft" answer?  Does anyone have any experience with this?

Thanks


----------



## Inspir (27 Dec 2017)

Unfortunately no one here will be able to answer this for you as only a MO with recruiting is able to assess your medical eligibility. You could phone the recruiting centre but you would probably get the same response. Asking this type of question is akin to seeking medical advice on the internet and no one can give you an official yes or no. Sorry, and good luck.

For your reference: Canadian Armed Forces Medical Standards


----------



## throwawayita (27 Dec 2017)

Inspir said:
			
		

> Unfortunately no one here will be able to answer this for you as only a MO with recruiting is able to assess your medical eligibility. You could phone the recruiting centre but you would probably get the same response. Asking this type of question is akin to seeking medical advice on the internet and no one can give you an official yes or no. Sorry, and good luck.
> 
> For your reference: Canadian Armed Forces Medical Standards



Yeah I was hoping someone had a story about someone they knew getting in/being medically disqualified because of it.  I don't remember if I mentioned in the original post, but nasal polyps are a medical disqualifier in the states.  You have to get them removed, wait a year, and hope they don't grow back.


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Dec 2017)

throwawayita said:
			
		

> Yeah I was hoping someone had a story about someone they knew getting in/being medically disqualified because of it.  I don't remember if I mentioned in the original post, but nasal polyps are a medical disqualifier in the states.  You have to get them removed, wait a year, and hope they don't grow back.



Any story would be purely anecdotal, as each medical decision is unique to the individual. You'll also find the US medical entry standards are different from ours, so try not to draw any parallels. Best hope is to be up front about it, and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## Stoker (27 Dec 2017)

throwawayita said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I'm seriously considering enlisting in the next five years, but I'm not sure if I would be disqualified based on my medical condition.
> 
> ...



I have the same problem but it developed after I was in, it doesn't change my medical status.


----------



## brihard (28 Dec 2017)

Join the infantry. We’re full of mouth-breathers.


----------



## medicineman (29 Dec 2017)

Without looking up your nose, it can't/won't be answered here.

MM


----------

